# Fricker: String Quartets.... wow



## Omicron9

Greetings, string quartet fans...

A new (for me) discovery: Peter Fricker string quartets. 20th-century for sure, but not abstract. I hear influences of Bartok in his work, but he's not a copy or clone. Original and beautiful. If you like Bartok's quartets, then I suspect you'll also dig Mr. Fricker.

Here's his first quartet:






And might I strongly recommend this CD; my copy arrived a couple of days ago and I've not stopped spinning it:

https://www.amazon.com/Peter-Racine...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1499784950&sr=8-1

Regards,

-09


----------



## Portamento

Cool! I haven't heard a note of Fricker's music, but he seems to be in the same league as Berkeley, Rawsthorne, McCabe, and Searle.


----------



## Bulldog

I have the Naxos CD of the string quartets and they are growing on me.


----------



## Pugg

I confess, never heard from the guy before, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KenOC

There was a composer named Peter R. Fricker
Who was known far and wide as a mad elbow licker.
Not his, all you chumps,
The elbows were Trump’s!
I really don’t think there is anything sicker.

But his quartets are great, bless his soul!


----------



## eugeneonagain

I saw his Wind Quintet (here) performed at an outdoor music festival last summer by some Chilean musicians. Like some others here, I'd never even heard of him before then.

This Fricker quartet is indeed like Bartok, but not a carbon copy. I'm not a massive Bartok fan, but I do like the quartets. In the last few years though I've slackened off listening to quartets, feeling that there are too many and the medium has been exhausted.


----------



## Omicron9

A couple of weeks after posting this, and I am loving this new disk more and more. Highly recommended if you're a fan of 20th-century quartets.


----------



## marinetti

Omicron9 said:


> A couple of weeks after posting this, and I am loving this new disk more and more. Highly recommended if you're a fan of 20th-century quartets.


I know how you feel. Surprisingly good SQs


----------

